# My Project



## MikeBcos (Dec 20, 2008)

I have about 70 cameras of varying vintage. I have decided to take at least one photograph with as many of them as possible. Some of them it will not be possible, Kodak Disk film is not available, but surprisingly 110, 126 and 127 is, if not exactly cheap.

I decided to start with the easy ones, 35mm, this is a Kodak Pony 135 Model C, early 60's vintage at a guess, it is one of two I have and is definitely in well worn condition but it seems to work just fine.

I'll update as I take the photos and develop the film.


----------



## compur (Dec 20, 2008)

Great idea!


----------



## christopher walrath (Dec 20, 2008)

I like this idea.  It would be neat to see how a photographer's vision might be affected by the tool in his or her hands.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 20, 2008)

Excellent!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MikeBcos (Jan 20, 2009)

I just wanted to post here, life has been hectic but I have taken a couple of shots on this Pony, I'll finish the film off as soon as I can.


----------



## Torus34 (Jan 21, 2009)

Chances are that the good ol' GE DW58 is still right on the nose, too.  I sometimes haul one along as a back-up for a Luna.


----------



## Battou (Jan 21, 2009)

I do this my self, But I take shortcuts, I shoot them when I buy them  and then they end up mixed into the rest of my photos.

I can't wait to see the results from yours.


----------



## MikeBcos (Jan 21, 2009)

Torus34 said:


> Chances are that the good ol' GE DW58 is still right on the nose, too.  I sometimes haul one along as a back-up for a Luna.



I compared it to the meter on my D40, the GE meter reads one stop different, which is just fine for film. I haven't actually used the meter yet, I grew up using cameras like the Pony with no light meter, I'm still pretty good and guessing the exposure.


----------

